# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  "Алло! Это справочная?" или Что пытаются узнать, позвонив "09"

## Irina

*"Алло! Это справочная?" или Что пытаются узнать, позвонив "09"*

- Цех по ремонту воды...

- Где зарегистрировать псевдоним?

- Где отремонтировать срочно часы, поближе ко мне?

- Вахту на берегу Волги....

- Офис по отлову тараканов...

- На К. Маркса автостоянка, за ней поселок, в этом поселке любой телефон человека...

- Мне Наталью Петровну в 15-м микрорайоне, в 5-ти этажном доме...

- Областную читальню...

- Дайте собачью проходную в Клинической больнице...

- Девушка дайте общежитие на Блюхера, но не где люди живут, а где студенты...

- Задний проход Драмтеатра...

- В больнице Калинина автомат не работает. Как вызвать автоматчика?

- Дайте телефон Ипподрома, но не тот где лошади сидят, а где люди...

- Телефон по находкам, я штаны потерял...

- Девчонки, в парикмахерской на Стара-Загоре есть кассирша, вот скажите ее домашний телефон...

- Угол Краснодонской и Победы, в-общем, начальника этого угла, а то на улице скользко...

- Поликлинику, где врачей заказывают...

- Службу спасения от затопления, у нас сверху течет...

- Цирк, где звери...

- Аварийников по воде...

- Дайте Стол находок, собаку сдать...

- Телефон аварийной, у меня холодильник бежит...

- Главного ветеринара города, но не по животным, а по людям...

- Телефон того места, где говорят маршруты автобусов...

- Дайте масложировой комбинат, где мыло делают...

- Скажите телефон вешалки в музыкальной школе...

- Человечью больницу на Желябова, а то собачью дают...

- Дайте цирк, живую кассу, а не автоответчик...

- Кассу по продаже железнодорожных путей...

- Кировский военкомат, отдел сбыта...

- Нужна контора, где играют в футбол...

- Дайте санаторий, где кости лечат - в 80-ти км от вас...

- Дайте мне ветеринарный телефон доверия! У меня странный характер. Я хочу, чтобы они подсказали, какой породы мне нужна
собака...

- У меня мужа увезли на мясокомбинат. Дайте номер телефона.

- Мне, пожалуйста, стадион "Динамо", бюро мужских дел...

- Слесаря по ремонту телефонов...

- Дайте ремонт лифта, у нас жених там застрял...

- Телефон департамента по алкоголизму...

- Девушка, у нас сейчас 1978 или 1979 год?
- 1997!
- Какой?!

- Девушка, дайте, пожалуйста, телефон на самом верху цирка.
- Вам что, под куполом?!
- Да нет, у меня дом напротив цирка, я позвоню, а они посмотрят, закрыт ли у меня балкон дома!

- Дайте телефон спасения, телефон доверия!
- Что у вас случилось?
- У жены зуб болит...

- Девушка, массажный салон скажите.
- У нас не бывает такой информации, почитайте в газетах.
Абонент своим друзьям: "Она говорит: вместо этого почитайте газеты".

- Дайте автовокзал!
- Какой: Центральный или Пригородный?
- Тот, где поезда летают...

- Девушка, я код города знаю, но не знаю, куда его воткнуть: спереди или сзади...

- Как можно по-другому назвать сумку из крокодильей кожи?
- Вам нужен ремонт кожгалантереи?
- Во-во, Кожгалантерея!

- Девушка, номер телефона бассейна?
- Какого?
- Ну... Скажите, кто у Русалки отец - Нептун?! Тогда мне бассейн имени Нептуна.

- Девушка, дайте телефон Марины.
- Какой Марины?
- Которая в Зубчаниновке водкой торгует, она одна там такая!

----------

